Ask HN: What the largest NTP clock drift you have observed and Why? - Avi-D-coder
======
sethammons
I think we've seen years in drift, if only momentarily. Reasons unknown. In
distributed systems, you can't trust the system clock for ordering of events.

------
loa_in_
Even if I did observe such displacement I can't imagine any way of knowing the
reason behind it.

